# Booking a table for Hamm



## excession (Apr 11, 2009)

Has anyone had any experience of doing this?

I want to try and cost up how much it would be to attend next year and have a table for our MagNaturals - but as their site is in German I am really struggling to get the info I need.

If anyone has booked a table, or perhaps can work out what needs to be done from their site I would be very grateful if you could PM me maybe.

Cheers!


----------



## excession (Apr 11, 2009)

No one ever had a table there?

I will have to give them a call i think and hope they speak English!


----------



## thalie_knights (Jan 19, 2007)

i made a similar post a while ago - apparently its incredibly hard, booking up to a yr in advance etc etc etc...best bet if your going i think will be to ask a uk breeder who has a table there and see what they say..


----------



## Austin Allegro (Oct 5, 2008)

One option is to get chummy with somebody who already has a table there already and share it with them. Steve Sykes from USA (God bless America) trades his animals off a German blokes table. I think JMG also do the same. That said they do a lot of pre show sales. If its good enough for them must be okay for others. Also in the side room to the right of the entrance it seemed to be full of small scale breeders who one might imagine could be open to a bit of collaboaration. Especially if you were selling something they weren't. 
So you could start by getting yourself a Hamm penpal:lol2:


----------



## excession (Apr 11, 2009)

Austin Allegro said:


> One option is to get chummy with somebody who already has a table there already and share it with them. Steve Sykes from USA (God bless America) trades his animals off a German blokes table. I think JMG also do the same. That said they do a lot of pre show sales. If its good enough for them must be okay for others. Also in the side room to the right of the entrance it seemed to be full of small scale breeders who one might imagine could be open to a bit of collaboaration. Especially if you were selling something they weren't.
> So you could start by getting yourself a Hamm penpal:lol2:



wow thats not a bad idea at all 

especially as no one will be selling what we are


----------



## motorbee (Dec 14, 2009)

*expo Hamm*

*Kontakt* *Veranstaltungsservice Joswig - Nicole Joswig*
Frank Izaber & Nicole Joswig
Dortmunder Str. 180 
D-45665 Recklinghausen
Telefon: +49 (0)2361 49 81 12
Telefax: +49 (0)2361 90 62 255 

did u try this adress ??

this is the direct line to book a table iam not sure do they speak english but if u like send me a text to translate in german u can send as a fax .
i would evan translate the answere .can ask my daughter in germany about r ther any breeder for UK. 

: ) Andy


----------



## excession (Apr 11, 2009)

ahh I had not thought about sending a fax  I gave up on the idea of using translator web pages when I saw there was no email.

I might have a go with google translate and my fax machine later


----------



## richie.b (Oct 27, 2008)

Be interesting to see how you get on i was told by a supplier i know that theres up to a five year waiting list, dont know how true this is and i can never be bothered to queue when im at the show and table bookings open. Does always seem to be the same people at the show everytime ive been


----------

